# Calling . . . .



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

. . .finally . . .at 13 months - Bomber is calling - she sounds very funny!!! Depending on how strong this one ends up being might mate her up next time. Woohoo - Selkirk babies soon (hopefully)


----------



## kelzcats (Aug 1, 2011)

Great news spid:thumbsup:


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

yey!!! more kitten pics for me to drool over!!!! Everything crossed you can mate her next time and we have some gorgeous babies to look at :thumbsup:


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Fantastic news spid....... she is such a gorgeous girl .... i'm sure when she calls next time , little bomber will not disappoint you .....


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Great news, which seems odd to say when talking about calling


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I'd leave her to have her 3 first, especially as she's a late starter. I normally wait until mine have settled into a regular pattern before mating.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Oh Spid, now you will be closer to me and i adore your girl, you know what you have just done dont you. xxx

Ok, so what colours will you have? this is very exciting.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

CC, if you end up having a curlychops, you know I'm going to demand kidnapping rights!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_you must be excited, she really is a stunning girl.keep us updated ,do you have a stud sorted for when the time comes,_


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Thans guys,

Carly I was wondering about leaving her longer. It's no problem for me to do so.

CC and CM - she's had a stud lined up for ages now - he might be bored of waiting! He's a cream shorthaired curly, carrying cinnamon and cp. Bombs carries chocolate and cp.

All either long haired or short, curly or straight, self or cp, smoke or not.

Girls all torties in black, blue, choc, and lilac - 
Boys black, blue, choc or lilac

My order is for a blue, choc or lilac curly show cat


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I think it would be sensible to leave her a bit. I know you're impatient, but if you let her find her rhythm, everything's more likely to go off without a higch! This is going to be a dangerous litter though. You know how much I love curlies... Might just wait until you, or perhaps Bomb's lovely breeder, have a curly ready for retirement as I don't think I could cope with them as bubs! They're supposed to be a wee bit screw loose, aren't they? Just wish I could find a curly coated fluff witha Persian outlook!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Plenty of variety in that pairing :thumbup1:


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

carly87 said:


> I think it would be sensible to leave her a bit. I know you're impatient, but if you let her find her rhythm, everything's more likely to go off without a higch! This is going to be a dangerous litter though. You know how much I love curlies... Might just wait until you, or perhaps Bomb's lovely breeder, have a curly ready for retirement as I don't think I could cope with them as bubs! They're supposed to be a wee bit screw loose, aren't they? Just wish I could find a curly coated fluff witha Persian outlook!


I'm going to be a pain and disagree but I know my own lines so I can claim granny's perogative! :thumbup1:

I don't see why knowing Bomber's lines and the way the girls go in this line that she can't go to stud on the next call. The stud owner is extremely experienced being one of the foundation breeders in the UK and I've every confidence in her advice on this too 

Not sure where you get the idea though that Selkirks are a bit bonkers - yes daft but totally laidback - they are very different from Devon Rex which are super hyper maniacs!! My Bob is so laidback he is horizontal - in fact all my stud boys will sit being groomed on my table even with calling girls in the house


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

ooh, 'Spid' babies.......
_starts to daydream......._


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Ok, Spid, ignore my advice... Granny has spoken, and I'd trust her over me...

I don't know where i got it from, but I'm sure it was another breeder at a show who told me they were cuddly like Persians, but were a lot more active, loved blimbing, jumping etc.


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Ooh yay. Can't wait for piccies as Selkirk kittens have to be one of the cutest ever.


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

carly87 said:


> Ok, Spid, ignore my advice... Granny has spoken, and I'd trust her over me...
> 
> I don't know where i got it from, but I'm sure it was another breeder at a show who told me they were cuddly like Persians, but were a lot more active, loved blimbing, jumping etc.


Any other time I'd agree but Bomber takes after Mimi I think

They like playing but they entertain themselves for hours with a piece of paper :biggrin: mine are currently draped over random bits of furniture snoozing where they will stay til I go to bed :thumbup1:


----------



## Tamiyamumma (Sep 13, 2012)

Oh this is fantastic!!! I love bomber so much and now she getting ready for babies I need to start pestering the hubby!!! 

Can't wait to hear how she gets on! Xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Nearly missed this very exciting news :thumbup1: At last


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Ha you think Bomber is a late developer - her sister was 20 months before she started calling and then has big gaps between calling sessions!

Slow maturing lines but worth it ;-)


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Soupie, can you normally tell before you home them which are likely to be horizontal and which will be a bit more manic? I suspect the answer will be no, but if it isn't... Well, this gets all the more dangerous. I've been desperate for a curly for quite a long time now, but I know my limits, and I couldn't cope with a climbing, jumping nutter. It's part of the reason I have the fluffs.


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Well so far I've not bred a 'manic' kitten or a 'climing, jumping nutter' ...... Selkirk kittens like to play but no more than any other kitten. They really are lovely to have around - I'm disabled and they quickly learn around my feet is no go. But yes I know which of my kittens will be the most braindead fairly early on.......

I'm not sure who has given you this impression of the breed but you are a bit off base!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

One person's nutter is another person's horizontal and vice versa...


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

So pleased she is calling Spid, hopefully her she will have her next couple of calls within weeks of each other so you can put her to stud, I am so looking forward to seeing some little selkirks, I love them.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Soupie said:


> I'm going to be a pain and disagree but I know my own lines so I can claim granny's perogative! :thumbup1:
> 
> I don't see why knowing Bomber's lines and the way the girls go in this line that she can't go to stud on the next call. The stud owner is extremely experienced being one of the foundation breeders in the UK and I've every confidence in her advice on this too
> 
> Not sure where you get the idea though that Selkirks are a bit bonkers - yes daft but totally laidback - they are very different from Devon Rex which are super hyper maniacs!! My Bob is so laidback he is horizontal - in fact all my stud boys will sit being groomed on my table even with calling girls in the house


This is so true - Bomber is a lazy bones in the extreme, yes, she's daft (in a cute way), and inquisitive, but not bonkers, or over active, if she runs round the room she needs a lie down for a good while afterwards. Definitely not bonkers.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

carly87 said:


> Soupie, can you normally tell before you home them which are likely to be horizontal and which will be a bit more manic? I suspect the answer will be no, but if it isn't... Well, this gets all the more dangerous. I've been desperate for a curly for quite a long time now, but I know my limits, and I couldn't cope with a climbing, jumping nutter. It's part of the reason I have the fluffs.


Bomber doesn't jump (only onto the sofa), and climbs only to get onto the cat tree and even then slowly. Maybe you need to meet her Carly.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Paddypaws said:


> ooh, 'Spid' babies.......
> _starts to daydream......._


And I DID actually dream about curly kittens last night!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Hmmmm, maybe I do, Spid.

Ok, for you and Soupie, in terms of personality, how are they different and similar to Persians? Persians: are easily trained to stay off places I can't have them, are thick as bricks so don't go breaking into cupboards etc, totally non-destructive, don't climb or jump onto the likes of fireplaces, high shelves etc, play hard for short bursts then sleep hard for long ones, total lap cats, want to be on you not by you, don't really grump. Those are all the things I prize.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Carly, you have just described Bomber!!!!! Except for one thing, she has taken a liking for scratching (lightly) the legs of my table (though only recently so maybe scent marking with claws as a queen?) 

As for training, she doesn't jump - I have to provide 'stepping places' for her to get up onto the unit where she is fed - so easy to keep off stuff. She loves a cuddle, loves to sit on laps, not the brightest cat in the room (sorry Soupie ), quiet, gentle, quirky too. 

As a kitten she had the normal mad half hours every now and again, but was no trouble at all. 

We move next week to Colerne, Wiltshire - took us an 1 hour to get from the new house to Carterton yesterday, so very close to you. COme and visit!


----------



## K337 (May 20, 2011)

carly87 said:


> Hmmmm, maybe I do, Spid.
> 
> Ok, for you and Soupie, in terms of personality, how are they different and similar to Persians? Persians: are easily trained to stay off places I can't have them, are thick as bricks so don't go breaking into cupboards etc, totally non-destructive, don't climb or jump onto the likes of fireplaces, high shelves etc, play hard for short bursts then sleep hard for long ones, total lap cats, want to be on you not by you, don't really grump. Those are all the things I prize.


I can't resist chiming in here - Sybil is my selkirk and she would be perfect as you describe if it wasn't for her pesky brothers (ocicats) that open cupboards for her to get lost in (and shoe cabinets etc), is too squirmy to sit in a lap because she wants both hands to be giving her cuddles so she rubs from one to the other although she is getting better as she grows up, and grumps no end when you don't let her sit on the computer chair (otherwise is an angel).

We call her pudding because she just sprawls on low surfaces and lies there, occasionally rolling about and 'merping'. She has her crazy time most days where she stomps about the house with a toy or sometimes crabs at nothing but after 10 minutes she is ready for more pudding time.

I will really be looking forward to pics of Bomer's kittens


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

K337 said:


> I can't resist chiming in here - Sybil is my selkirk and she would be perfect as you describe if it wasn't for her pesky brothers (ocicats) that open cupboards for her to get lost in (and shoe cabinets etc), is too squirmy to sit in a lap because she wants both hands to be giving her cuddles so she rubs from one to the other although she is getting better as she grows up, and grumps no end when you don't let her sit on the computer chair (otherwise is an angel).
> 
> We call her pudding because she just sprawls on low surfaces and lies there, occasionally rolling about and 'merping'. She has her crazy time most days where she stomps about the house with a toy or sometimes crabs at nothing but after 10 minutes she is ready for more pudding time.
> 
> I will really be looking forward to pics of Bomer's kittens


Pics..pics..pics


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

we love bsh's said:


> Pics..pics..pics


of . . . . . . ? Bomber now? Or kittens is a few months time?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

spid said:


> of . . . . . . ? Bomber now? Or kittens is a few months time?


yeah bomber maze well chuck some kitten pics in too


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Bomber







The stud


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

spid said:


> Bomber
> View attachment 108927
> 
> The stud
> View attachment 108928


Wow his eyes are amazing bet your itching spid for them curlys  Thankyou.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Perhaps i will come visit, Spid. Would be good to catch up with you propperly, and have a propper look at miss Bombs.I am very, very tempted...


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

You can come and visit and not have to think about temptation. Just enjoy.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

You're not one of these that'll test me with the cake fork, are you? If so, I'll fail miserably and get chucked out on my ear!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

No cake forks in this house - you will have to use your fingers sorry.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

That's the perfect kind of cake fork for me!


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Bomber is gorgeous. I usually see reds, creams, and points.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Carly, come and play with my mc kitten, hes a nutter so after an hour with him everything else will seem so easy. xxx


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I'll do you a swap for a hooligan Persian kitten! I'm sure you'll come off worst!


----------

